

Apple iPhone 4 Fix Revealed? - tshtf
http://www.thestreet.com/_yahoo/story/10807906/1/analyst-reveals-apple-iphone-4-fix-exclusive.html

======
mikecane
If that is true, prepare for even longer lines at the Apple Store, as people
queue up to return it or get it fixed on the spot! And how will Apple play
this? Manufacturing defect?

